# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët Durrsakë nëpër botë:

## neo p

Kjo teme ka si qellim te mbledhe te gjithe studentet durrsake qe studjojne jashte.Hajde pra mos kini turp e futini noj mesazh!

----------


## master

si osht puna
 plaku

----------


## neo p

Hiç mer plak!Hapa ket temen me mledh studente durrsake po der tashi s'na e kan var fare!

----------


## roza

po studente tironce pranoni ktu ju???????   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## neo p

Po si jo mi lal!Nuk ka problem se jemi komshi.pastaj ju plazhin ne durres e boni!

----------


## roza

hhahahahah vallaj lal per qef kisha shku ne sarand po nuk me doli llogaria ene ngela ne durres hahahah me mir se po gjo fare, nejse nejse u knaqa gjithsesi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

undefinedho mer ku ju kam dele durrsake shyqyr ju doli koka njihere.
une jom sherri durrsak e kom maru gjimnazin te gjergji tani jam ne itali per ing.telekomunikacioni.

gjeni mer studente durrsake se vetem cuna ene nji studente tironse po shof grune e michael douglas qeka.

mgjs desha me ju pyt ju ca nick keni ne chat ju ene ku studioni???
hajt shnet

----------


## neo p

O sherro un pranej e hapa temen e bo 2 pare muhabet po siduket gocat tona i kena te turpshme e tironset jan i çike ma pak!

----------


## master

Ene un ke Gjergji kom qene po dy vite se pastaj me doli me ardh ushtar ktu ne SHBA.

Hej SHERRO...nese je maturs ime....ka pas nji roje Gjegji qe ishte kshu cop cop fare dhe ne cunat i thoshim BIONDI...si e ka pas emrin e vertet ai se nuk e kujtoj dot

----------


## roza

> O sherro un pranej e hapa temen e bo 2 pare muhabet po siduket gocat tona i kena te turpshme e tironset jan i çike ma pak!


hahhahah gocat durrsake nuk rrin para ekranit te kompjuterit lal po shkojn e gjejn "aktivitete" me bo. nuk i mjaftojn vetem shkrimet e ju cunave po ju dun origjinal  :perqeshje:  ( hej se bona shaka se me gocat dhe cunat durrsak jena shoqe/shok) nji big kisssss per durrsin  x x x

----------


## MIRLINDA

Ku jeni mer ku jeni? Une jam nga Durresi dhe kam mbaruar shollen e mesme te Naim Frasheri.
Tani studioj ne Itali.A ka ndonje qe jeton ne Romagna ketu ne forum? çfare studioni dhe ku?
PERSHEDETJE

----------


## forum126

o trima, 
po mblidhemi me avash me duket, une studioj ne usa

ti mirlinda ca viti ke qene ke Naimi?

----------


## Sherri

> Ene un ke Gjergji kom qene po dy vite se pastaj me doli me ardh ushtar ktu ne SHBA.
> 
> Hej SHERRO...nese je maturs ime....ka pas nji roje Gjegji qe ishte kshu cop cop fare dhe ne cunat i thoshim BIONDI...si e ka pas emrin e vertet ai se nuk e kujtoj dot



po lal ka qene nji roje nji shuaupi ose sherifi si e ka emrin.po eshte e forte se un shkoja ne msim gjithmone me vonese ene per tu fut e merrja me muhabet ket.me kishte vone nji emer shefi ky nejse.
ne provim te matures(fizika) vjen shuaipi ma ben shefo ke poste.un e dija qe pinte ky po te me thonte ne provim qe ke poste thashe paska shkare nga binaret ky.vjen afer dhe me jep nji leter.na me thote ta solli shoqeria.hap letren un gjithe kopje ihuuuuu.
dhe ja nis un po ishin ca pytje te tjera.kishte ngel vetem nji profesor fizike ne klase nji cun i ri.  e njifja dhe ket profesorin.ky me pa mu dhe i binte katedres me stil. pse ore degjoja un.ma benin shoqet kujdes kujdes.un kujtoja se kto donin kopjet i thpja epo prisni dhe ju sa te paduruara ku me shkonte ne menje mu qe ishte profesori.ky prof n1 here , 2 here 3 here kur per here te 4 ma ben ai ec ktu te katedra ene me thote meqe kemi icik miqesi po te le.ecmo kshu gallate .
po ROJEN SHUAPIN kush e harron e mani men kur bonte si i cmenem.
kur bertiste jo do thrras policine po e forte qe qè e merrte me verte ne tel policine vec kur vinin furgonat te gjergji.
kush e harron shuaipin po nonji nga prof te gjergji mani men???


bye bye ja kalofshit mire.

                                                 me respekt sherri!

----------


## Sherri

mirlinda un jam ne puglia dhe jam per inxhinjeri tani e pashe qe qeke dhe ti ne itali po kam qene te gjergji jo te naimi

----------


## MIRLINDA

> o trima, 
> po mblidhemi me avash me duket, une studioj ne usa
> 
> ti mirlinda ca viti ke qene ke Naimi?


Me fal per vonesen. Une kan mbaruar ne vitin 1996. Ti? ME çfare merresh?

----------


## suli

Pershendetje!!
un kam mbaruar te gjergji.kam qene matura 2000. un roje mbaj mend nje grua, s'me kujtohet emri...
nga prof. me rob zoti ka qene murati i matematikes.nuk e di ne jep me mesim aty apo jo, po kam degjuar se shumica kan ikur e japin mesim ne shkolla private, dhe kan ardh shume goca te reja. kurse nga zyshat me klas ka qene Teuta e historise. rob zoti.
hej, po Shemsi eshte akoma  :buzeqeshje: ??

----------


## Sherri

> Pershendetje!!
> un kam mbaruar te gjergji.kam qene matura 2000. un roje mbaj mend nje grua, s'me kujtohet emri...
> nga prof. me rob zoti ka qene murati i matematikes.nuk e di ne jep me mesim aty apo jo, po kam degjuar se shumica kan ikur e japin mesim ne shkolla private, dhe kan ardh shume goca te reja. kurse nga zyshat me klas ka qene Teuta e historise. rob zoti.
> hej, po Shemsi eshte akoma ??


haha profesor muratin e maj men se dhe un te gjergji kam qene po matematike kam bo me Gzimin.Ke bo noihere msim kur pinte Murati :p .Ka pas bo te forta thonin.Shumica zyshave mire e ke kane ik neper shkolla private qekur marova un para dy vjetesh.Shumica kane ik tek shkolla e nje zysh Elses nqs e man men ka qene per letersi.
Zysh Teuten e kam pas ne vit te dyte a te trete se maj men tamom po vallai zor se gjeje zyshe si ajo.Diten e funit te shkolles po na conte per me permiresu notat ene me ra rralla mu.Me tha ca do na thush per Skenderbeun.
Un isha pa msu i them me tallje qe Ai ka qene njoni qe ka vra shume turq ene sikur ka cliru Shqiperine :p.Mire ma boni ulu 10 ene 10 ma qiti perfundimtaren.Direkt me ngriti 2 nota.
Per Shemsin lene mos ma kujto ktu ne fund e prishe icik muhabetin :p
Me ka pas vdekje edhe kur boja provim tamom notat mi vente kot si kot.5 thonte smerr vesh nga filozofia shkenca me e rendesishme per njeriun.Un i thoja o zysh po sikur o matematika e fizike.I hipnin nervat aq me keq per mu edhe dysha me vente.
Po Hasonin ish-burrin e Shemsit e man men??
Si burr e gru po inat me kishin.Shemsi me thonte te kam futur ne trajtim psikologjik.Ne fund te vitit ma beri e pe qe ja dole me suksese trajtimit.I thashe po ti ven gjithmone 5 dhe me msu un komplet librin ti po 5 ma nxjerr ca trajtimi.Du s'du duhet me msu se me prish mesataren :p

Man men nai profesor tjeter??
Psh Xhavidi fizikes.


Gjithe te mirat plako

----------


## suli

Shemsi ka qene yll bote. te forta qe ka pas klasa jone me ate, si ka pas klas tjeter. ca si kena punu atij njeriu... 
te shoqin e kam degju si emer, po nuk kemi pas te bejme me ate. sa per muratin, nuk me ka dhene mesim ne shkolle, po ama eshte presor klas fare. xhavidi na ka dhene fizike ne vit te pare, gjynaf atehere qe pati ate fatkeqsine. dhe Jani, presor sh i mire. nuk e di nese e ke pas arrit kujtimin e fizikes - rob zoti. 
e vetmja zyshe qe na  e ka mbledh neve si klase ka qene Monda e kimise.vetem te ora e saj qe behej mesim.Inati im ka qene me lirien e frengjistes, nuk e di nese ke pas frengjisht apo jo, po ajo ka qene, o nene o nene o nene...

----------


## Sherri

> Shemsi ka qene yll bote. te forta qe ka pas klasa jone me ate, si ka pas klas tjeter. ca si kena punu atij njeriu... 
> te shoqin e kam degju si emer, po nuk kemi pas te bejme me ate. sa per muratin, nuk me ka dhene mesim ne shkolle, po ama eshte presor klas fare. xhavidi na ka dhene fizike ne vit te pare, gjynaf atehere qe pati ate fatkeqsine. dhe Jani, presor sh i mire. nuk e di nese e ke pas arrit kujtimin e fizikes - rob zoti. 
> e vetmja zyshe qe na  e ka mbledh neve si klase ka qene Monda e kimise.vetem te ora e saj qe behej mesim.Inati im ka qene me lirien e frengjistes, nuk e di nese ke pas frengjisht apo jo, po ajo ka qene, o nene o nene o nene...


Ca te them per Shemsin ajo me binte vet ne qafe pa i bo gjo.Jo vetem Shemsi po dhe Vjollcja (kali) me kishin inat.Me prof.Xhavidin kam shume muhabet sa here kam pas munsi me ik ne Shqiperi (Durres) kam shku me e taku ene me pi kafe.Njerez te mire  xhavidi ene gruja vet se ne ishim ca cuna qe na bonte ene kurs profesori.
Monden e maj men na ka bo nja 3 ore me duket ne Kimi kur na mungoi Alma ajo gruja avokatit ( e kishim kujdestare).Bo mer burre si ishte monda tamom krize,i hipnin nervat bertiste ene sdite me pushu.Kur boheshim me Almen ene ato nxonesit qe ishin tuj ngel boshin detyrat se ka qene tamom shpirt mire.Te nihmote ne provime apo nai gjo qe se kuptoje ene per muhabet maronte msimin ja bote flisni tani po mos bertisni shume.
Per Lirien mos ka qene nji qe vishte kapele gjithmone?Un kam pas bo Anglisht jo frengjisht po duke qene shkolle e profilizume anej nga viti 3 nja 10 veta ne klase bonin frengjisht 25 te tjeret anglisht ndaheshim si klase.
Nqs s'gaboj ene kjo Liria ka qene icik e e dalme nga binaret.Ne klase kam pas i goce qe e kishte cu kjo Liria nqs o kjo zysha qe thu ti,te Deshmitaret e Jehovahit.

I kerkonin cunat detyrat ja bote kjo goca jo sti jap po boji vet.Te vret zoti ja bonin shoket e mi.Kjo s'fliste.Vite zysha ene kjo ulej me u lut.Cin do coj cin do coj.Ja boja un co ket Bl***** (emri asaj goces) se ka msu kjo.
Kemi pas gallate ne klase me ket se na bote ju te gjithe do vdisni.Ne i thonim po ti kur te vij funi botes e funit ke per te vdek  :perqeshje: 

C'na kujton vitet e gjimnazit na merr malli vallai.

Po ate Gim Dhulla ca ka qene per informatike apo per teknologji e man men?

----------


## rezi 1

une qenkam me 'e vjeter'. une jam matura 1994 dhe kam mbaruar tek Naimi. tani sapo mbarova Master's in Education ketu ne Phoenix, Arizona. me ka marre malli shume per Durresin. kam qe ne gusht 2003 ketu dhe nuk jam kthyer asnjehere. kushedi si eshte transformuar Durresi...

----------

